# Security in Portugal



## Peterc

Hi there, 
We have mostly learned to think of Portugal as safe but with all the bad publicity recently when that poor kid went missing, families with young kids are not going there as much as they used to. Do you think this could have a huge negative impact on families moving over there? I think Portugal is a great country after visiting it a few times.


----------



## mkettner

Great question. I don't believe it will affect anything to badly. Most countries deal with things like this from time to time. While there may be a short term drop in Tourism, it is only last until the next event happens in a neighboring country. 

With that said, Portugal is listed as having medium amounts of risk when pertaining to Crime, Corruption, and Infrastructure (meaning government stability). This isn't to bad when you compare it to the US which has a medium risk of Crime and Terrorism. The source for this information comes from a group of ex-CIA intelligence officers who profile potential risk in different locations.

Again thank you for posting the question. 

Michael


----------



## jsar

I don't think Madeleine's disappearance will affect tourism in any way - Portugal is still one of the safest countries in Europe, if not the safest. 

Of course there is crime here but kidnapping/murdering children is not part of the Portuguese profile. There are only 9 children in the police missing persons files.


----------



## nelinha

There is crime everywhere, I will be coming from South Africa soon and I'm sure that nothing can compare to SA! When I encouraged my son to go to England so as to get away from the security problems in SA, he was robbed within two weeks albeit in a very civilized way!However I will still be taking standard safety measures once I move to Portugal. At least I will know that I will not be killed for R20 (about 2 euros). From what my family in Portugal tells me, there is the usual pickpocketing and hassling, they do say though, that with the economic crisis there has been an increase in house break ins as people are getting desperate. There are certain areas that I have been told not to enter such as Martin Moniz and Bairro Alto, the other one is near Amadora don't remember the name, I have been to MM and Bairro Alto during the day and found the areas quite peaceful and secure. Have not been to the area near Amadora though so can't comment.


----------



## Bedspreads

We have been living in Portugal for 24 years and have never had any problems.... our daughter was brought up here and went to local schools she has never experienced anything either.. the secret is to look after your children wherever you are , do not leave them alone at night while you go out drinking with your friends....... we never have, especially in a country that loves children so much and would do anything for those children... where you can take your children everywhere with you ... normally parents on holiday...look after their children do not leave them all day in kids clubs and then all night alone while they get drunk!!!! begs the question why have a famiy holiday if you do not act like a family??? many of us who have lived here for a long period of time have brought up our children here very safely and happily find the whole disappearance confusing to say the least!!!!


----------

